

Mobirise Free Website Builder v1.6 is out - Mobirise
http://mobirise.com

======
Mobirise
We've just released a new _Mobirise_ v1.6. Please try and let us know your
thoughts. Main changes in v1.6: * Link now can be set to the in-page anchors
(with smooth scroll) and other project pages * Video background for all blocks
* "Preview" button to test your site in the browser

------
edmanet
No Linux support. Oh well.

